# Chelsea Grin Megathread



## cwhitey2 (Jun 22, 2010)

for some reason i cant stop listening to Chelsea Grin's new cd Desolation of Eden, anyone else have this problem lol


----------



## Marmaduke (Jun 22, 2010)

Funny band, but not a good band


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 22, 2010)

Marmaduke said:


> not a good band



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 22, 2010)

i dont care for the vocals but i like the heavy riffage


----------



## Samer (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea i really dig this band, they have an interesting arrangement of simple yet really brutal riffs.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea, I am really into them as well. I think Samer pretty much summed it up nicely.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 22, 2010)

Ehh, the vocals sound like a pterodactyl and pig in an arguement  I dig the instrumental though, I love jamming it.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 22, 2010)

the best solution to your problem would be to put the new Whitechapel album on, all your thoughts of lesser deathcore will disappear in about 45 seconds


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 22, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> the best solution to your problem would be to put the new Whitechapel album on, all your thoughts of lesser deathcore will disappear in about 45 seconds



I completely agree!!!!


----------



## ZachTheRipper (Jun 23, 2010)

Being from Utah, where they are from, I got tired of this band long before this album even came out.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 23, 2010)

Isn't one of their guitarists a member here?


----------



## omgmjgg (Jun 23, 2010)

Slayer89 said:


> Isn't one of their guitarists a member here?



yes


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 23, 2010)

They sound like every other bad deathcore band in existence.


----------



## richcastle66 (Jun 24, 2010)

actually they sound a lot heavier/nastier than most deathcore bands. i love them. keeping in mind that as a band, their music is terrible, but its some of the most fun music ive ever listened to. the scream is amazing, especially the highs. man i cant wait to throw down to them in august...


----------



## EvolDerek (Jun 24, 2010)

ZachTheRipper said:


> Being from Utah, where they are from, I got tired of this band long before this album even came out.



hahah word. being from northern Utah its even worse.


----------



## cypher858 (Jun 24, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> the best solution to your problem would be to put the new Whitechapel album on, all your thoughts of lesser deathcore will disappear in about 45 seconds



^THAT


----------



## Varkatzas (Jun 24, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> the best solution to your problem would be to put the new Whitechapel album on, all your thoughts of lesser deathcore will disappear in about 45 seconds


I am in Chelsea Grin and I agree with this.

Our next CD will suck less, promise.


----------



## ZachTheRipper (Jul 1, 2010)

EvolDerek said:


> hahah word. being from northern Utah its even worse.


Wasatch front I'll assume. Haha.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jul 1, 2010)

richcastle66 said:


> actually they sound a lot heavier/nastier than most deathcore bands. i love them. keeping in mind that as a band, their music is terrible, but its some of the most fun music ive ever listened to. the scream is amazing, especially the highs. man i cant wait to throw down to them in august...



cool story, bro


----------



## vhmetalx (Jul 1, 2010)

Varkatzas said:


> I am in Chelsea Grin and I agree with this.
> 
> Our next CD will suck less, promise.



Dont sell yourself short man, you guys did great on your debut album, probably better than most people could.
But more riffage is always a plus, no matter what the genre


----------



## The McThief (Nov 2, 2010)

Favorite 7 string using band


----------



## King Ian (Nov 2, 2010)

I listened to their EP for a long time, but I didn't much like their full-length, unfortunately, since I pre-ordered it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 2, 2010)

Varkatzas said:


> I am in Chelsea Grin and I agree with this.
> 
> Our next CD will suck less, promise.



I laughed hard at this. I'd expect Varkatzas to be like "FUCK YOU GUYS", but he actually agrees!? He's got more patience than I do.


----------



## muffgoat (Nov 2, 2010)

We got to play with these guys in Montreal with Attila and the show was a blast and they were heavy as fuck! Was a huge Attila fan beforehand and came out a huge Chelsea Grin fan!


----------



## red1010 (Nov 2, 2010)

muffgoat said:


> Attila


 Slut Butt!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 2, 2010)

Radio station here KXFX plays Chelsea Grin every Sat night on a 2 hour show called "The Mosh Pit". I bought the CD from Best Buy last month. First heard about em when Varkatzas started a thread about getting a deal with Schecter which rules by the way. I dig it.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 2, 2010)

No thanks. Just like every other cookie-cutter deathcore band. Sorry, Varkatzas. Not doubting your abilities as a guitarist, I just don't like it.


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 17, 2011)

So we just uploaded the title track tonight off our upcoming album "My Damnation" tonight on YouTube, so if you would like to take a listen, here it is:



I like to feel like it's a big step in a different direction for us, but if you have an opinion I am interested to know what you guys have to say, it's cool see opinions from actual musicians.

-Jaek


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a couple of our old singles from our old CD, in case you have never heard us.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought the last one and will get this one too. Looking forward to it. I can hear the progression. sounds good


----------



## Severance (Apr 17, 2011)

I like this new song alot better then you old stuff vocalist doesnt sound all demon terodactyl out of hell now.


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 17, 2011)

the Vocals are WAY improved (I loved the old stuff too though) I'm really excited to hear what else you guys have coming our way. I really like this new song, and the mix is great. Where did you guys record?


----------



## morbider (Apr 17, 2011)

I actually preferred the vocal in the old stuff, however I still think they sound good. The mix sounds really good.


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah man .. I dig the new song way more than the older stuff. Some really cool guitar stuff going on there and there's a way better "feel" to it.


----------



## Jims (Apr 17, 2011)

I loved the old stuff for what it was and when I saw the vocals had changed I didn't expect to enjoy it...but honestly I cannot wait for this album


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2011)

Diggin' it, I will be buying this for sure.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Apr 17, 2011)

Definitely enjoy this. Wasn't a fan of the older material, but this new stuff is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2011)

I forgot you guys are on here. Great set in Clifton Park a few months ago.


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 17, 2011)

RichIKE said:


> the Vocals are WAY improved (I loved the old stuff too though) I'm really excited to hear what else you guys have coming our way. I really like this new song, and the mix is great. Where did you guys record?



We recorded, mixed and mastered with Zuess, and he definetly killed it. Sounds very raw, much better than our last record at Lambesis Studios.

There are way more leads and solo's on this record as well, so it is more of a "musicians" album than just a teenagers album haha.

Thanks to everyone else as well !


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Apr 17, 2011)

Good stuff. I dought i buy it for while cuz i'm broke but i may steal it. lol

*mod edit: we don't talk about piracy here*


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Apr 17, 2011)

I like it, I'm glad you guys stepped it up with the guitars here. I still love those heavy as fuck breakdowns, an that solo is pretty sweet! When will preorders be up?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

I liked the majority of Desolation Of Eden and I like this new song which means I'll probably like the new material as well.


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 17, 2011)

hxcdeathcore said:


> I like it, I'm glad you guys stepped it up with the guitars here. I still love those heavy as fuck breakdowns, an that solo is pretty sweet! When will preorders be up?


Should be up the first week of May!


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 17, 2011)

Varkatzas said:


> We recorded, mixed and mastered with Zuess, and he definetly killed it. Sounds very raw, much better than our last record at Lambesis Studios.
> 
> There are way more leads and solo's on this record as well, so it is more of a "musicians" album than just a teenagers album haha.
> 
> Thanks to everyone else as well !



Totally! One of the first things I noticed is that there are more leads and the faster tempos. Its kind of a necessity when you have more than one guitarist to make sure you have leads, especially when playing death metal style music. Like I said, a progression. Any ballpark as to when the album will be available for purchase?


----------



## blr5109 (Apr 17, 2011)

mix sounds phenomenal....i'll be picking this up


----------



## Dark_Matter (Apr 17, 2011)

Your sound has matured, jesus christ.

I'll be perfectly honest...I didn't like Desolation of Eden. The Demo was my favorite by far, but this album is definitely going to change my opinion..


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 17, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Totally! One of the first things I noticed is that there are more leads and the faster tempos. Its kind of a necessity when you have more than one guitarist to make sure you have leads, especially when playing death metal style music. Like I said, a progression. Any ballpark as to when the album will be available for purchase?



We should have some pre-order packages and crap out the first week of May, but the CD is being released July 19th.


----------



## msalazar (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds good I made it to your show in Lubbock right as you guys finished, Lame.


----------



## baboisking (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet. I love your vocalists sound.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 17, 2011)

i dig your guys music ever since i saw you guys in boise on the welcome to hell tour, new stuff is still heavy chugtown maggee which can be cool. but was hoping you guys on the next album you would utilize having 3 guitars a little bit more, maybe (which i knew deep down would never happen) get away from the aeolian mode for everything.

mix sounds really good, everything including bass sounds really good.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 17, 2011)

Not too big on the music, but that's some cool tone man!


----------



## eventhetrees (Apr 17, 2011)

Digging it! Stoked for the new album!


----------



## TreWatson (Apr 18, 2011)

i saw you guys back in november. I'm not a fan to be completely honest, the old stuff just felt hella dull.

no offense dude! really!  don't take that the wrong way or anything.

but i like this stuff more. good work man! maybe this will be the one that wins me over


----------



## Curt (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been listening to you guys for a while, I did not know any of you guys posted here.

Cool! 

Diggin' the new song.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds pretty good. I dig the vocalist. TBH, I'm not a big Chelsea Grin fan, but I do agree it's heading in a much better direction.


----------



## Skirvin (Apr 18, 2011)

I had only heard the "Chelsea Grin EP" until now, as everyone has said ... Your sound has matured and is definitely heading in the right direction.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn, I love Zeuss' production style 
Everything is so clear and heavy especially the drums.
Vocals sound monstrous, leads are awesome.
Nice stuff dude


----------



## Varkatzas (Jul 5, 2011)

So we recently put up a few new songs, obviously very different from our old stuff... I thought I would share here to hear some of your guys opinions!

not sure how to embed videos :\


----------



## zackh (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't really listen to you guys, but some of the stuff in that first vid reminds me of Dead to Fall around the time of "The Phoenix Throne", just a little more evil/less melodic


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't say I'm a fan, but I'll give the new stuff a chance since you're in the band.

:EDIT: Ok, still too much breakdown for me, but the last song wasn't bad. I dug the video, especially the stop motion part. You don't see that very much these days.


----------



## Dcore477 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking forward to the new stuff bigtime! I've been following along since "smile" can't wait to hear the new album entirely. We managed to catch up with you guys in Montreal a few times and am looking forward to doing so again. Keep it up


----------



## numberonejrio (Jul 6, 2011)

Been into you guys since your self titled. I love the new songs.


----------



## fallvictim21 (Jul 6, 2011)

The new songs have definitely matured from the previous albums. I look forward to herring the full album soon.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jul 6, 2011)

While it is different from your previous material is that for me it still has more breakdowns than I'd like going on. I did like the leads in the first and third video and I'd like to see more of that, as well as more riffing like in the first video


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 6, 2011)

honest opinion:
*barf*

you can be heavy WITHOUT breakdowns


----------



## gordonbombay (Jul 6, 2011)

Keep the breakdowns coming please. I love me some breakdowns especially on 7 strings. Strong work dudes.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounded real good can't wait to hear the whole album.


----------



## Taylo234 (Jul 7, 2011)

Love his new highs. Really stands out from stereotypical "deathcore" bands these days. Look forward to the new album man, keep it up!


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Apr 3, 2012)

Chelsea Grin members involved in Greensboro fight | News | Lambgoat
Some people I know are supposedly going to their SC show tonight to start a fight. Fucking idiots.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 3, 2012)

Might wanna warn the bands about those guys then.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 3, 2012)

Who?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 3, 2012)

*sigh*

And people wonder why their scene isn't respected.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 3, 2012)

haha "he was tryin to get in our tour bus!!!" yaaaa


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 3, 2012)

lol of course attila were drinking


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 3, 2012)

This does not help the stereotypes that surround these bands.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 3, 2012)

After reading everything from the involved parties and people that know the guy they beat up, I've gotta take Chelsea Grin's side on this. The only people saying they jumped him didn't even see it happen.


----------



## MFB (Apr 3, 2012)

Isn't this not the first time this has happened to them, or maybe I'm thinking of the story that involved that fucking awful "Blood on the Dance Floor" "band"


----------



## Dickicker (Apr 4, 2012)

wait, isnt jason richardson playing with them now? I wonder why a super awesome guitar player wants to play with such a weird band.


----------



## sojorel (Apr 4, 2012)

haha, the closing line is great:



> sometimes said random people get more than they bargained for, which in this case happened to be a few too many people punching the same guy.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 4, 2012)

_"For the record, I didn't fucking get arrested for trying to buy drugs you idiots... To whom it may concern, I was assaulted for REFUSING to buy drugs off some crazy fuck who was punching our bus, trying to get in... Not everything you hear is true. Think for your fucking self. It's all on camera, and I'm obviously not in jail right now for a reason."

_Well, at least this shows us he's usually not like that. Totally seems like a calm, thinking kind of guy. One schooled by Fred Durst, judging by the amount of fucks in there.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2012)

OP: That thread title is a bit misleading. Attila said on their Twitter: 



> "For the record: We had NOTHING to do with the incident in NC last night. We were all in the bar drinking. Chelsea Grin isn't at fault either."



Smooth move by Gus Farias of Volumes to "shout out" to the guy he punched in the face.


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Apr 4, 2012)

^
I was taking that from the article 
"This person alleges that band members "jumped" a local man, nicknamed "Cowboy," who is the singer for North Carolina band Get Rude."
They have a court date apparently, so we will see.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 4, 2012)

thread title should read: "Real World issues of touring "core" bands"




eh, im too bothered to read the article
but this is the crap that got me burned out of the local scene here
too many douchebag tough guy bands, and "fans" starting fights for no reason


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 4, 2012)

This is why I prefer progressive metal to any of this douchecore shit. We stand still at shows and the most violent we get is when we're arguing over genre designations for bands on internet forums.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 4, 2012)

On a side note. Chelsea Grin has 3 guitarist? WHY?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 4, 2012)

Riffer said:


> On a side note. Chelsea Grin has 3 guitarist? WHY?



What's better than adding one or two strings? ADDING SIX.


----------



## Necris (Apr 4, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> What's better than adding one or two strings? ADDING SIX.


Uninspired and derivative riffs sound better louder.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 4, 2012)

Ahahaha Gus


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 4, 2012)

Chelsea Grin are lame.

There.

I contributed to the thread.

LOL JK


----------



## MikeH (May 9, 2012)

CHELSEA GRIN - LILITH - new song 2012 - YouTube

I already liked these guys, save the vocals (which have improved a little bit), so I'm digging it a lot. I know a lot of people probably won't like it, but I think this direction is a good one for them.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 9, 2012)

I'm definitely one of "a lot of people"...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 9, 2012)

Is this an edited version or were those abrupt transitions on purpose 

Some cool lines by Jason, hopefully there are some shreddy parts on other songs.


----------



## isispelican (May 9, 2012)

this is fucking insane!!


----------



## -One- (May 9, 2012)

The pseudo-Emmure vocals, not a fan. However, everything else is quite awesome. Did I even hear some touchstyle bass playing after the second chorus? Goddamn, Jason made CG awesome.


----------



## CTID (May 9, 2012)

The clean singing definitely threw me off, but I honestly think this is the best they've ever sounded. I've always liked them musically, but their vocalist has always turned me off of them completely, and he sounds a lot better to me than he used to.


----------



## Chelseagrin417 (May 9, 2012)

I honestly liked it a lot its different but good indeed


----------



## DoomJazz (May 9, 2012)

Sorry, not brutal enough,


----------



## Don Vito (May 9, 2012)

Vocals killed it for me =/


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 9, 2012)

The opposite of love is not hate, it's indifference, and that's exactly how I feel about this.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 9, 2012)

i didnt think they could get any worse, but then they involved those clean vocals
the guitar work sounds decent i guess but thats about the only thing.


----------



## MikeH (May 9, 2012)

Aside from the whining he does, I think the clean vocals sound decent. They fit the atmosphere, I suppose.


----------



## Don Vito (May 9, 2012)

Not hating or anything, but I think a lot of people are expecting a Born of Osiris turn-a-around with this band just because of one guy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 9, 2012)

I totally liked this up until the chorus, which killed it for me. Got a real Slipknot vibe from this though.


----------



## jon66 (May 9, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Not hating or anything, but I think a lot of people are expecting a Born of Osiris turn-a-around with this band just because of one guy.



Ya I agree with you that there are probably a lot of people who are anxious to hear how this new album is going to sound after Richardson joining. 

I didn't listen to CG before he joined, but after reading so much hype on the other thread about how this album would "sound unlike anything you've heard before", I was curious to give it a listen. Having said that, my view of this band hasn't changed from that posted clip.

That's not to say that they aren't talented musicians or anything. I wish them the best. But it's still not my cup of tea.


----------



## bouVIP (May 9, 2012)

I was definitely one of those people expecting Jason to turn Chelsea Grin epic, but this song made me realize Jason can't do anything about bad vocals


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 9, 2012)

Lol sounds like a mix of chelsea grin, born of osiris, and emmure.


Eh.


----------



## maximummetal288 (May 9, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the band, but it sounds like they have matured in terms of songwriting which is always a good thing to see. 

Not to bash Jason here, he's an amazing player, but I don't get the hype over him. Everyone acts like he was the one that made the last Born of Osiris album so great, when it was the band as a whole that stepped up their game and wrote the best music they could. The leads in this song (which I assume are Jason's, but I don't know for sure) are neat but nothing amazing and reinforces my belief that songwriting ability triumphs playing ability (again not to bash Jason or CG... this song is a definite improvement for the band). I think Lee deserves more credit for The Discovery than he gets.

Anyway, if the rest of the record sounds like this I think it will do good things for the band and only get them a bigger fanbase. Good for them!


----------



## broj15 (May 9, 2012)

I was on board until the clean vocals came in. I just really hate when bands like this put clean vocals in thier songs because it just doesn't sound right when juxtaposed against the music. I really hate to say this since i've been looking forward to it for quite sometime now, but I'm honestly a little disapointed. Honestly it kind of feels like someone decided to take everything that was good and heavy about this band and just removed it completely.


----------



## Miijk (May 9, 2012)

I must say I was pleasantly surprised, even tho I'm not a big fan off this genre. 

The vocals was pretty decent, the lyrical content on the other hand was lacking originality, altho the set up gave it a kind of creepy atmosphere(in the good way). So the overall track was pretty cool


----------



## Asrial (May 9, 2012)

Wow, that BoI-influence was obvious. 
Not that it's a bad thing. I generally dislike the borderline screams (see: Attack Attack or any crabcore band), but the rest of the track slays. It's waaay more dynamic than past CG-tracks.

I see this as a vast improvement.


----------



## GSingleton (May 9, 2012)

i would have dug this in my younger days. just...not my thing. Some cool guitar lines in the background though.


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 9, 2012)

hmm...no thanks


----------



## Prydogga (May 9, 2012)

The leads definitely brought up a likeness to The Discovery for me, which is pretty cool. I've never been able to bare through much Chelsea Grin before, but overall this was pretty solid.


----------



## Rojne (May 9, 2012)

Some part of me like it and some don't!
The clean vocals was a turn-off, even though they were solid, just dosen't fit!
Looking forward to hear the rest of the album, hopefully there wont be to much shred.. thats not the CG I know and remember!


----------



## thatguywitha7 (May 9, 2012)

I was kind of indifferent for a little bit. That is, until the clean vocal, sweeping bit started. The rest of the song could have been anything, and I wouldn't have cared, because that part was just so awesome. Although, I was kind of apprehensive about those whines too...


----------



## ROAR (May 9, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 9, 2012)

The lyrics are kind of....

shit.


----------



## samu (May 9, 2012)

The whining put me off big time and the high vocals behind the low growls are kind of weird. A lot better than their previous stuff though.


----------



## Witcheschair (May 9, 2012)

new song, it sounds a lot better then the other stuff
thoughts?
I am not actually a fan, i just thought i should share


----------



## Thallkenbrack (May 9, 2012)

I like it, but what I enjoy even more are the butthurt little boys who complain about the cleans.

"AWH FUCK MAN WHY CAN'T ALL VOKILLSTS JUST LIEK YELL AND BE ONE TRICK PONIES AND SHIT? SINGING IS SOO GAYY." - Butthurt teens.


----------



## eventhetrees (May 9, 2012)

Apparently it's the only song on the EP with clean vocals? I still liked it.

I was mostly stoked to hear what Jason would add to their sound. They're core sound is still there but he seemed to add that melodic edge and had to have his sweeps n solo stuff in there which works. 

These guys are a very fun band to see live (at least when I saw them). Looking forward to the rest of this EP for sure.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 9, 2012)

repost


----------



## brutalwizard (May 9, 2012)

I love singing in music ALOT. 

I dont like the melody or anything this dude is saying


----------



## Tjore (May 9, 2012)

I fucking like it. It sounds great, and Jason just lifts everything.


----------



## broj15 (May 9, 2012)

Repost. I'll pm a mod to get this locked up.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 9, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i didnt think they could get any worse, but then they involved those clean vocals
> the guitar work sounds decent i guess but thats about the only thing.



i would like to retract this statement, upon multiple listenings i like it but i dont like the whiny thing he does.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 9, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I totally liked this up until the chorus, which killed it for me. Got a real Slipknot vibe from this though.



Same here. I was digging, digging, dug.


----------



## EndOfWill (May 9, 2012)

I really liked their first full-length.
Then their second blew....
This one is definitely leaning towards the second...


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 9, 2012)

I quite enjoy the song, but

those cleans... 


Otherwise sounds great though


----------



## Riffer (May 9, 2012)

Poop


----------



## brutalwizard (May 9, 2012)

I love singing in music

but i do not enjoy this dudes melody and especially not the lyrics.

And the whiny voice ewwww......

I do enjoy the instruments, I am hoping the rest of the ep is neater


----------



## sahaal (May 9, 2012)

I liked it


----------



## BTFStan (May 9, 2012)

I was more impressed by the minute or so of video that born of osiris has posted up for the new album than this dreadful song. Jason Richardson is a killer player but you can't fix chelsea grin. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## areyna21 (May 10, 2012)

Individual riffs are good but the transitions and general song structure lack plus the vocals are not for me.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 10, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Not hating or anything, but I think a lot of people are expecting a Born of Osiris turn-a-around with this band just because of one guy.



Yeah, I don't know if I was expecting that, but I definitely hear that BOO influence that he brought with him. The clean vocals in that song are definitely not my bag.


----------



## glpg80 (May 10, 2012)

Bass drums seem sluggish to me in the beginning but then if you skip to the end they are fine? WTF?

The whining vocals are...... yeh. The pseudo-emmure attitude on the other parts of the vocals fucking suck. I cant stand that direction emmure took and dislike this as well.

The guitar parts are absolutely killer - heavy as hell and great depth/key choices.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 10, 2012)

Having hated this band before today, this is a huge improvement. I actually think the cleans are the best part of the vocals (that doesn't mean they're great). I happen to like this song. I was one hoping for a turn around as The Discovery is an awesome album! But it's just not the same. Jason Richardson is a big ol' badass anyways.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (May 10, 2012)

Lyrics are pretty hilarious


----------



## Valennic (May 10, 2012)

Whiny vox = ew. Just terrible. 

Growls = pretty great. Like those a lot.

Clean singing = very standard. Boring to me

Lyrics = shitty, but I'm pretty sure they're meant to be a joke, so I can ignore that.

Guitars = pretty sick, liking it a lot more than before, but there are still WAY too many breakdowns for my tastes.

Overall = not too bad. I kinda like it, it may grow on me yet.


----------



## Chelseagrin417 (May 10, 2012)

I really personally think that Chelsea Grin from the start has always been an amazing band, I cant turn on them for this, because the new song is really good, the clean vocals are awesome, when people judged bands like CG and say they scream because they cant sing; songs like Lilith make them shut their mouths, yes the change is different and everyone has a different opinion about it, but remember Alex and his voice and the darkness and realness makes them CG and makes them a extremly talented bunch of guys. Dont hate for the BOO change either, BOO and CG are two of my favorite deathcore bands and Lilith is not the worst song ever; It makes me excited and gets me going and the lyrics are based off of for those who dont know Lilith the temptress who was the first wife of adam is a sucubus who suduces men; myself being a satanist; it gives that crazy sexy feeling; welldone


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 10, 2012)

^look out everyone we've got a fanboy here


----------



## Chelseagrin417 (May 10, 2012)

Ahhhh no; the lyrics are not a joke; learn who Lilith is and actually understand the meaning; Noone can say that CG is bad; they are on top in their part of the music world. But you have your taste,,,,a bad one LOL


Valennic said:


> Whiny vox = ew. Just terrible.
> 
> Growls = pretty great. Like those a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chelseagrin417 (May 10, 2012)

1. Not a boy
2. Fuckk off. 


BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^look out everyone we've got a fanboy here


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 10, 2012)

I think this is how the clean vocals came about...

Jason: "Hey guys check out this sick lead melody I just wrote!"

CG: "hmm it doesn't fit anywhere in our song... maybe we'll transition into a clean chorus!"

lololol... I didn't like how it jumped right into the chorus


----------



## jordanky (May 10, 2012)

I went into it hoping for the best because I really like Jason's playing and I enjoy seeing bands do new things, but turns out I should have just fucked both of my ear canals with dogshit for 4:00. Would have had the same end result. Hated everything about it.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 10, 2012)

Chelseagrin417 said:


> Ahhhh no; the lyrics are not a joke; learn who Lilith is and actually understand the meaning; Noone can say that CG is bad; they are on top in their part of the music world. But you have your taste,,,,a bad one LOL



I can say they suck, becuase they do. Everything about this is tripe. 
Try not insulting people. That's apt to get you banned.


----------



## eaeolian (May 10, 2012)

Chelseagrin417 said:


> 1. Not a boy
> 2. Fuckk off.



3. Enjoy your week off.


----------



## Jakke (May 10, 2012)

Meh, very bland song.


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 10, 2012)

It's not to my taste. Guess it's the clean vocals that I'm not loving. Good for what they are though.

However, just like in the thread about their EBMM endorsement, I will back them up and say that they are good.

This song just doesn't hit my sweet spot.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2012)

Liked it. Chorus definitely threw me off a little but overall, it's a cool song and the vibe on the really heavy shit (like the outro) fucking kills.


----------



## eurolove (May 10, 2012)

Anyone else think the lyrical content was a wee bit rapey? the riffing i liked.


----------



## MikeH (May 10, 2012)

The song is about a succubus, I believe. So it's bound to be a bit rape/lust-esque.


----------



## Jakke (May 10, 2012)

Lilith is a demon in jewish mythology, so kinda succubus, and kinda rape-y.


----------



## ROAR (May 10, 2012)

Dude read the lyrics and learn the deeper meaning of Chelsea Grin,
the greatest metal band to grace our Earth.


----------



## RearyGay (May 10, 2012)

Ah, being a satanist. I remember the 5th grade really well. Good times.


----------



## samu (May 13, 2012)

Chelseagrin417 said:


> myself being a satanist; it gives that crazy sexy feeling; welldone


----------



## Levi79 (May 13, 2012)

Jason definitely made it better (Which was bound to happen), but CG is still absolutely awful. In my opinion.


----------



## Chromaticity (May 14, 2012)

Band fucking sucks. 



Chelseagrin417 said:


> 1. Not a boy
> 2. Fuckk off.



The purple font must mean she's angry. Or probably completely retarded.



> myself being a satanist; it gives that crazy sexy feeling; welldone



Am I dreaming?


----------



## richcastle66 (May 14, 2012)

Captain_Awesome said:


> The lyrics are pretty hilarious


^^^


----------



## devolutionary (May 14, 2012)

The lyrics made me cry. Just bloody awful. Everything was awesome -except- for those. They were terrible.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (May 14, 2012)

areyna21 said:


> Individual riffs are good but the transitions and general song structure lack plus the vocals are not for me.


Yea I would agree with this, the chorus vibe felt too forced for me as well as the clean vocals which I would typically love but they just do not do anything for me after so many listens of this track.  Here's to the rest of the EP and seeing if we all dig that way more.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2012)

Minus the out of place chorus this is fucking awesome.


----------



## gunch (May 14, 2012)

It was alright. Lyrics are awful though, these kids need to listen to some Pig Destroyer.

The dude from Time has Come does whiny better.


----------



## eaeolian (May 14, 2012)

Wow. The clean vox really, well, suck. Otherwise, it's passable.


----------



## themike (May 14, 2012)

The guitar player posted on here that:



> but we all pushed ourselves as hard as we possibly could to try and create a sound that no one has heard before.
> 
> We named our new EP "Evolve" for a reason, haha.


 

I witheld judgement until they dropped a single so now I would like to say.......


----------



## TimSE (May 14, 2012)

Dafuq is with those lyrics...


----------



## NovaReaper (May 14, 2012)

this song is straight up insulting to be quite frank


----------



## Sikthness (May 14, 2012)

I generally dislike deathcore. And the lyrics are no good. However, I actually kinda like this song. I was very surprised to find myself enjoying it.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 14, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> The guitar player posted on here that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that. I had hopes for them but now .....


----------



## Asrial (May 14, 2012)

After 5 listens, I kind of have to admit something:

The lyricswriter is either Neil Peart, or someone closely related to him.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 14, 2012)

Asrial said:


> After 5 listens, I kind of have to admit something:
> 
> The lyricswriter is either Neil Peart, or someone closely related to him.



I commend you for being able ot listen to it 5 times


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 14, 2012)

And Gredo shot first


----------



## Asrial (May 14, 2012)

^No shame to admit I actually like that song.
That, plus the fact that I can handle huge doses of "nyan cat"...


----------



## samdaman87 (May 14, 2012)

I like this as much as I like Limpbizkit

Lol jk Its good and has a lot cool guitar riffs in between.


----------



## ROAR (May 14, 2012)

Well now we know Lee and Cameron really do bring a lot more to BOO
than we once thought.
Let us all look forward to what BOO brings us in the future.
/boxedwine

/Jason still rules.
/EB still rules.
/Lillith is still a cool name.
/This is not a cool song.
/"I wrote this song for you"


----------



## Kristianx510 (May 15, 2012)

I liked old Chelsea Grin.. but absolutely love new Chelsea Grin!


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 15, 2012)

In the duplicate thread about this song, wasn't it stated that this will be the only song on the EP with clean singing?

I certainly hope thats true, because, sans the cleans, I can certainly get down to the new sound


----------



## simonXsludge (May 15, 2012)

> but we all pushed ourselves as hard as we possibly could to try and create a sound that no one has heard before.


I have heard this before. Too many times, in the last 10 years.


----------



## Asrial (May 19, 2012)

Okay, just to nudge this thread, but haven't the production value been upped marginally in comparison to their previous releases? "My damnation" seems like a rather raw and unpolished deathcore song (just youtube'd for comparison), where this song got TONS of shiz going on. If the EP keeps up with the benchmark (and doesn't include whiny vocal work), I might even go as far and download it off of iTunes.
Jason worked wonders on this band already, can't deny that.


----------



## Don Vito (May 19, 2012)

Asrial said:


> Jason worked wonders on this band already, can't deny that.


----------



## I Voyager (May 19, 2012)

This is honestly one of the most laughable songs I've heard in a while. I mean, some parts are okay at best, but the vocals/lyrics kill whatever this song had going for it. But I was never a Chelsea Grin fan to begin with.


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, here's my other opinion.

Why do all Deathcore songs have to be about rape? Either that or killing your girlfriend because she cheated on you with a shorter haired, better looking and (probably) less weird guy.

Annoying. Though most genre's do that. They all write the same song with a different beat. And that's not a crack at Deathcore. That's a crack at ALL music.


----------



## Don Vito (May 19, 2012)

I wanna hear some smooth jazz about strangling your girlfriend because she interrupted your bass solo.


----------



## miasma (May 24, 2012)

So chelsea grin use specialised jp7's and from my sources they use 10-56 ernie ball strings, now i'm pretty sure the jp7 is a 25.5" scale so how do they get decent tension or do they play with serious wobble, especially with that low a.

Just kinda curious at the moment since i'm still getting my head around tension and string gauges for my 7.

Cheers


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (May 24, 2012)

25.5" is fine for A with a 56.


Just to demonstrate, Dino used a 50 for the low A on this whole album.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 24, 2012)

Thats fucked, I need at leaaaast a .60 for a low A


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 24, 2012)

kgad0831 said:


> 25.5" is fine for A with a 56.
> Just to demonstrate, Dino used a 50 for the low A on this whole album.



^^ wow , that does sound really tight... 
I'm using a 66 for G# on my 25.5" Carvin and it doesn't sound as tight as that. Its just a semitone away after all. 
The 56 it came with felt like a rubber band to me when down at G#  
How on earth do you play with a 50 at A?? I must know the secret!


----------



## miasma (May 24, 2012)

You guys must know how i feel right now! lol

It's just confusing, but yeah i think i might throw in 10-56 in my 7 (26.5") and take it to a guitar tech, get it intonated, the whole setup blablabla and see how it is then, i really don't like my strings too thick

and really, a 50 for A? Thats crazy.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (May 24, 2012)

WiseSplinter said:


> How on earth do you play with a 50 at A?? I must know the secret!




I personally can't use a 50, and have to use at least a 56 on the VERY RARE occasions that I go below B. Dino is some kinda freak. At the time he was using a Jose Arredondo modded Marshall.


----------



## DMAallday (May 24, 2012)

I use a .62 for drop C!...........  geez!


----------



## Sepultorture (May 24, 2012)

heck i've tuned a 56 to G# no prob, anything less than 56 feels like a rubber band to me, and i'm not a lighter picker either


----------



## Don Vito (May 24, 2012)

I use a 58 for both B and A.

Works our great for me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 24, 2012)

I find low gauge strings on the B string sound out of tune when you pick, you can hear the string wobbling back. 

I use a 62 for B on my 25.5 Schecter, anything less feels to loose and goes sharp when I pick. It all depends on your action/scale length/headstock angle/bridge and how hard you pick/plectrum size aswell as personal preference for tightness/fret buzz.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 24, 2012)

59 for B standard and 62 for drop A is perfect for me


----------



## renzoip (May 24, 2012)

I used a 56 for B and a 58 for A. Works for me.


----------



## thrsher (May 24, 2012)

nevermind, it was a pointless post


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 24, 2012)

Anything .58 or above on a JP will be a nightmare trying to get through the tuning peg. I put a .58 or .60 on there once and had to pull it through with pliers and it was a complete nightmare- coming off too. Would never do that again.


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 24, 2012)

.68 to .70 for A


----------



## L1ght (May 24, 2012)

I've tried a .59 on the low A and it wasn't that bad, but generally, I love the sound you get from strings that are super fucking tight. I use a .74 for G and G#, while the rest are 11-56. Going to change that soon to a .24 wound. A pure steel .24 string for F just sounds and feels weird as hell.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 24, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/194149-chealsea-grins-ernie-balls.html







and 56 is perfect for drop a for me


----------



## JStraitiff (May 24, 2012)

This just goes to show how subjective tension is. I use a .58 on 26.5" and thats not tight enough for A for me. I use it for A but id rather have something like a .60 or .62


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2012)

56 on a 27" in A standard works for me.


----------



## xCaptainx (May 24, 2012)

I have no idea how you guys play such big strings. I use 10-52 for Drop C and 12-54 for drop B. Even the 12's on the high strings feels horrible in drop B. If I had my way I'd use a 10-54 set for drop B. I LOVE pinch harmonics and bends/vibrato and hate having to put some muscle behind it haha.


----------



## technomancer (May 24, 2012)

I use a 68 for A or B on a 25.5", but it pretty much boils down to how you pick. As Dino more than proves if you play with a light touch you can use very thin strings.



Uncreative123 said:


> Anything .58 or above on a JP will be a nightmare trying to get through the tuning peg. I put a .58 or .60 on there once and had to pull it through with pliers and it was a complete nightmare- coming off too. Would never do that again.



Unless you take the 15 minutes to drill out the tuner when you're doing a string change.


----------



## Triple-J (May 24, 2012)

I think you can make any gauge work especially if you learn to set up the guitar yourself or find a decent guitar tech who will listen to you and work to your specifications, personally speaking I don't buy into the big strings = better tone theory though as Tony Iommi uses 09-42 on a Gibson SG tuned to C# and I don't hear any flub going on with that guys tone.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 24, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Unless you take the 15 minutes to drill out the tuner when you're doing a string change.



And void the warranty. 


Ive never had issue using. 56 for A on JP's. Might even be able to get away with Ab.


----------



## clopstyle (May 24, 2012)

My last band tuned to drop G# and I used 9-52 on a 25.5" scale with no real issues. Only time it got squirrelly was when I would tremolo pick too hard. I guess I just like em loose


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 24, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> I have no idea how you guys play such big strings. I use 10-52 for Drop C and 12-54 for drop B. Even the 12's on the high strings feels horrible in drop B. If I had my way I'd use a 10-54 set for drop B. I LOVE pinch harmonics and bends/vibrato and hate having to put some muscle behind it haha.


 
If you're doing drop A, Give the .10-.46 with a low .68 a try. I used to think the same thing until I actually tried it. Fell in love instantly! You can hit it as hard as you want and it always sounds in tune! 

Oh, and a .68 in A is *about* the same tension as a .46 in E. That's why people do it


----------



## Valnob (Sep 12, 2012)

Yo everybody,

I didn't found a thread about CG so I thought a could create one.

We can talk about this great band !

First i'd say that i prefer Desolation of Eden over My Damnation. Their EP Evolve is great too. On this ep we can ear "Jason's touch" like in The Discovery of Boo.
Great solo's in Evolve.

My favs song are: Elysium, The human condition, sonnet of the wretched and the Second coming... and also Lilith.


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Sep 12, 2012)

As do I . Desolation Of Eden was great !. I definately like Evolve E.P. better than My Damnation. Maybe because the vocal style kinda grew on me on the Evolve E.P.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 12, 2012)

I found everything up to evolve kinda boring. Like a less interesting and hell followed with.

But evolve blows my mind, It is SO good.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 12, 2012)

I haven't listened to much of there music, but they are really cool dudes. I got to hang out with them a few years back when they were in Poughkeepsie.


----------



## nostealbucket (Sep 12, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> I found everything up to evolve kinda boring. Like a less interesting and hell followed with.
> 
> But evolve blows my mind, It is SO good.



Yeah. The previous albums have a good riff here and there, but its kind of boring... Evolve is great, though.


----------



## Dickicker (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't really like Chelsea Grin that much but plus 1 since Jason's a bad ass and younger than 50% of the people on this forum. lol


----------



## Valnob (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah Jason so badass !!!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe people don't like the band because of its sound. First time I heard them, I thought that their guitars sounded really weird, but with time.... I love this band !


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 12, 2012)

^ most people dont like them because of their vocal style


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 12, 2012)

I lost interest when My damnation came out, I then saw them at a small show before Evolve released and they where great live. All of them where really cool guys and a lot of fun. Evolve is my favorite release from them by far.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 18, 2012)

So basically I thought this band was a complete joke but this came up in my feed and now I am absolutely dying to hear more songs


----------



## Valnob (Nov 18, 2012)

A bit late but whatever.

The song is so great !

And those JPXI and BFR, just so sweet !


----------



## Tommy (Nov 18, 2012)

Not too shabby. 

All those Music Man guitars are sexy.


----------



## Tones (Nov 18, 2012)

I feel like once they got Jason on the band they sound so much nicer. The evolve EP is such ear candy to me


----------



## Brill (Nov 18, 2012)

Singer has a poor fashion taste.
Sounds great though. And i find it funny how they all have Music man guitars Now.

Cant wait for a full length of this nature. The other songs on the EP are quite tood, but personally thia song is my favourite!


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 18, 2012)

The EP is great, and DAT SOLO


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 18, 2012)

Horrible modern cookie cutter Metalcore clusterfuck.

IMHO, of course.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome! Definitely my favorite song off the EP. I love the powerful low vocal melodies before the guitar solo and in the fast chugging part near the end. Jason has really brought this band to a new level. Hopefully they expand more on this style and put together a full release.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 18, 2012)

I like muting the song and watching the EBMMs.
Such amazing machines.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 18, 2012)

shitsøn;3277283 said:


> Horrible modern cookie cutter Metalcore clusterfuck.
> 
> IMHO, of course.



I feel the same.

It's that weird jarring combo of chugs and super catchy pop choruses that doesn't rub well with me. Nice mix, although a bit plastic for my liking and the solo was cool.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 18, 2012)

Still not a fan.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 18, 2012)

This is a definite move in the right direction for them, they need to work on setting themselves apart a bit more or else they'll be forgotten over time. But I like it, it's got the makings of a really cool song. Wrote them off as a deathcore band like pretty much 90% of everyone who's gotten past all the brocore Warped Tour band phase.

And doesn't the singer look like he just dove straight into an A7X wardrobe? Haha, I almost thought they replaced their singer.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 18, 2012)

I like Chelsea Grin's old material quite a bit. I really thought they were gonna get way fucking sick once Jason Richardson joined the band, but that EP was terrible, imo. Huge disappointment. Especially the addition of those awful clean vocals


----------



## edsped (Nov 18, 2012)

I kept waiting for it to come out of half time and it never did.


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm probably in the minority here, I like their old material, hated the second album, but I like the EP too, I think if they clean up the clean vocals a little bit more it'd be even better. Still think it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2012)

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## RickSchneider (Nov 18, 2012)

God some of this is so damn dense with the synth and electronic backing track. And the vocal layering. While i don't really like the song, I can't say it's absolute shit, but it's a huge blow to think how much they would struggle to recreate this live.

Just a personal gripe with some bands who create this "huge" stuff but then just press play for a live show. I can understand backing tracks, but this song relies so heavily. Ever heard of a synth player? Haha.... rant over


----------



## MikeH (Nov 19, 2012)

I dig the EP a shit ton. I'm also a fan of My Damnation. I think they stepped it up musically with Jason in the band, and this song is no exception. That being said, I can't stand Alex's image, or his ego. He just seems like a total prude.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 19, 2012)

Not gonna lie... I watched it for the JPs...


----------



## McKay (Nov 19, 2012)

Those out of tune vocals make it really hard to listen to. Sounds like a really weird mashup of Born of Osiris and Asking Alexandria.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2012)

Ew.

Those vocals are terrible.


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know if I missed a memo or something, but what's with the stanky leg?


----------



## xshreditupx (Nov 19, 2012)

IM PRETTY CONFUSED


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2012)

xshreditupx said:


>




A lot more tolerable than OP's post.


----------



## Quitty (Nov 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A lot more tolerable than OP's post.



The crabcore theatrics are still an eyesore, but its definitely interesting - and something about the overall atmosphere reminds me a lot of Katatonia.

The vocals don't bother me much.


----------



## Goro923 (Nov 19, 2012)

So they've gone from being a mediocre deathcore band to being a mediocre pop/djentcore band. I guess you can't stop evolution


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 19, 2012)

Everything they have released has been complete shit, until now.

Now, they are _tolerable_ in the sense that if it came up on shuffle or something, I wouldn't mind. 

Except for the vocalist. 



They definitely need a new vocalist.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 19, 2012)

When I heard My Damnation, I thought they were going in the same positive direction as Whitechapel, but when I listened to the Op's post, that's not the case. I've been hoping for a long time that they would become a really good, unique deathcore band, but I hope they can find a more original sound.

And yes.....the vocalist needs to go away.


----------



## the fuhrer (Nov 19, 2012)

Terrible video, terrible song, terrible singer, terrible clothing, sweet guitars.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 19, 2012)

With better vocalist they would be epic.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Nov 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A lot more tolerable than OP's post.


----------



## DLG (Nov 19, 2012)

damn, scott weiland fell off


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 19, 2012)

apart from the Evolve EP and "my last breath" on TDOE, I hate everything else that grin has put out. Still looking forward to a new album though, cause the direction they're taking now is wicked. 

Although, I feel it's important to note that the changes this band made to their style were happening waaaaaaaaay before Jason joined. He has added his own thing to their material, and that is very clear, but the other members had a lot of input too, so it's safe to say they didn't just change because he became part of their ranks.

Although, if anyone decides that they don't deserve those beautiful JP's, I'm fetching my axe.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Nov 19, 2012)

IN MY OPINION! 

Techno, breakdowns, techno breakdowns, group chanting, cookie-cutter riffs, terrible metal vocals, crabcore and those awful clean vocals.

They went from alright, to decent, to bad and finally came to a rest at SHIT.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 19, 2012)

Rick said:


> What the hell did I just watch?



Arent you usually into this sort of stuff?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Nov 19, 2012)

once the singer did that thing with his hand as he first started singing, from that point on i couldn't focus on anything other than wanting an old man to slowly enter the scene during the music video and cane his hand as hard as he could.

so yeah. remove the vocalist and i could probably tolerate this a bit.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd dig this if the vocalist didn't exist.


----------



## Dickicker (Nov 19, 2012)

Jason Richardson is a monster player, no doubt, but I just can't seem to like Chelsea Grin.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## jordanky (Nov 19, 2012)

As said... The vocalist as a whole just looks, sounds and behaves like a penis. I made myself watch it up until Jason's solo then off it went.


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2012)

Disappointed.

Can't say much that hasn't already been said. Jason's soloing has become kinda... predictable, unfortunately.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)

jordanky said:


> As said... The vocalist as a whole just looks, sounds and behaves like a penis. I made myself watch it up until Jason's solo then off it went.



Singer looks like he's from that band Orgy only not as interesting. And if I were blind and couldn't see him I'd still dislike what I heard. No problem with clean vocals... I just don't dig that voice... It sounds the way he looks. Whiney and forced...


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 19, 2012)

It's amazing how much jason has influenced this band. Also that awkward moment when you have an uneven amount of cabs for each player


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Arent you usually into this sort of stuff?



Not even close.


----------



## UCBmetal (Nov 19, 2012)

That thing Jason Richardson does where he basically picks each note of a trill is becoming his "thing". Kinda like how you can tell Marty Friedman by the way he bends notes or Loomis by the way he starts certain runs. Holy shit that kid can rip though.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 19, 2012)

There's something really positive we can all take away from this,
only a few more months until new BoO!


----------



## Compton (Nov 19, 2012)

confused why they picked this song for the video, its boring as a video. needs more jr


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit, its been a little while since I listened to the EP, and I played the video.... holy shit I forgot how fucking horrible this song is. By far the worst thing they have ever put out.

And I am not saying this as an elitist, I love this band's older material. This stuff just sucks though... and the video is atrocious too.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 19, 2012)

How is this the same band? Used to like them a little back in the day, now theyre doing pop mashups?

Chelsea Grin - Cheyne Stokes - YouTube


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ew.
> 
> Those vocals are terrible.



worst vocals ive heard in all of deathcore
and the music is just more of this pop/breakdown/metalcore poop


----------



## MikeH (Nov 19, 2012)

You guys realize that this is the only song on the EP that sounds like this, right? The rest sounds like this...which probably won't please anyone regardless.


----------



## Joose (Nov 19, 2012)

I fuckin' love the EP... the whole thing. I've never been big on CG; but damn.


----------



## no_dice (Nov 19, 2012)

I heard my brother watching this video the other day. He said it was Chelsea Grin, and I didn't believe him and had to go see for myself. I liked everything I heard from them until this. I love melodic metalcore, and I like quite a bit of deathcore, but this doesn't hit the spot for me with either.


----------



## bradthelegend (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought the song was awful (like the bastard child of Asking Alexandria and a thousand similar bands) and that the video was boring as fuck, and pretty random.

And I was *genuinely *surprised when I read all of the positive responses in this thread.


----------



## Joose (Nov 20, 2012)

bradthelegend said:


> I thought the song was awful (like the bastard child of Asking Alexandria and a thousand similar bands) and that the video was boring as fuck, and pretty random.
> 
> And I was *genuinely *surprised when I read all of the positive responses in this thread.





Listen to the rest of the EP.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 20, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> So they've gone from being a mediocre deathcore band to being a mediocre pop/djentcore band. I guess you can't stop evolution


 
Pop djentcore? seriously, stop interneting right now.


----------



## tm20 (Nov 20, 2012)

i think it sounds great. its like a heavier Born Of Osiris (really captured that big atmospheric sound). i must admit though, i've only heard 4 or 5 songs from this band so i really can't compare their old sound to their new sound  they'll be coming to Soundwave so hopefully i can see them


----------



## Manurack (Nov 20, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> Singer has a poor fashion taste.
> Sounds great though. And i find it funny how they all have Music man guitars Now.
> 
> Cant wait for a full length of this nature. The other songs on the EP are quite tood, but personally thia song is my favourite!



Really? Who cares about fashion? Isn't it about the music? I'm not into this band, its actually my first time listening to them and its meh.

Who else thought it was stupid when SLAYER decided to kick out Killswitch Engage off they're tour because of Adam's stage clothing?? Fucken great opening act but Kerry King decided he didn't like how Adam looked and acted onstage, so he wanted the band off. Stupid move on Slayer's part.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Nov 20, 2012)

oh god why...


----------



## DLG (Nov 20, 2012)

Manurack said:


> Really? Who cares about fashion? Isn't it about the music? I'm not into this band, its actually my first time listening to them and its meh.
> 
> Who else thought it was stupid when SLAYER decided to kick out Killswitch Engage off they're tour because of Adam's stage clothing?? Fucken great opening act but Kerry King decided he didn't like how Adam looked and acted onstage, so he wanted the band off. Stupid move on Slayer's part.



I'm sure it really hurt their ticket sales. 

slayer can do whatever they want.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 20, 2012)

Manurack said:


> Who else thought it was stupid when SLAYER decided to kick out Killswitch Engage off they're tour because of Adam's stage clothing?? Fucken great opening act but Kerry King decided he didn't like how Adam looked and acted onstage, so he wanted the band off. Stupid move on Slayer's part.



God, I didn't even remember that. Good reminder to not to listen to Slayer.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 20, 2012)

That guy sure you can alternate pick though


----------



## no_dice (Nov 20, 2012)

MikeH said:


> I dig the EP a shit ton. I'm also a fan of My Damnation. I think they stepped it up musically with Jason in the band, and this song is no exception. That being said, I can't stand Alex's image, *or his ego*. He just seems like a total prude.



You mean like when he told a board member here, "Let's see you get a band as successful as mine using just the 7th string?"


----------



## bradthelegend (Nov 20, 2012)

Joose said:


> Listen to the rest of the EP.



I have, but I'm just not feeling it. I used to be a fairly big fan of CG. They were kind of a guilty pleasure, like many other not-so-great deathcore bands. Now it's just Born of Grin; Jason Richardson shredding over some chugs and strummy chords.

But that's enough bitching from me.


----------



## shaunduane (Nov 20, 2012)

RickSchneider said:


> God some of this is so damn dense with the synth and electronic backing track. And the vocal layering. While i don't really like the song, I can't say it's absolute shit, but it's a huge blow to think how much they would struggle to recreate this live.
> 
> Just a personal gripe with some bands who create this "huge" stuff but then just press play for a live show. I can understand backing tracks, but this song relies so heavily. Ever heard of a synth player? Haha.... rant over




I think they sound fine live. *shrug*

Like others have said, this is the only song on the EP that really sounds like this. And to others who are saying this is just cookie cutter metalcore, please, show me another band like them currently because I really enjoy their sound now.


----------



## ncfiala (Nov 20, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> I thought this band was a complete joke




My feelings exactly


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 20, 2012)

shaunduane said:


> I think they sound *fine* live. *shrug*






lol sure they do.

Even if I was a fan, I would never pay money to go see them live to experience this.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 20, 2012)

no_dice said:


> You mean like when he told a board member here, "Let's see you get a band as successful as mine using just the 7th string?"



That was Jaek, if I do recall correctly. But yeah, fuck egos.


----------



## I Voyager (Nov 20, 2012)

If they got a good singer and changed their name... then maybe. That actually wasn't entirely awful. Quite liked the chorus. And drop the unnecessary breakdowns.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 20, 2012)

wow... more glitch-beat samples.... here's an idea, if you want to bring diversity to your music, try chords... not cheap samples


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't get it, are these guys doing something new? If so, I don't really hear it. I'd really like to be able to enjoy bands that sound like this, but I just can't.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Nov 21, 2012)

So uh...just a question. Why do these dudes need three guitarists?!  what about breakdowns requires three separate guitarists? Jason is beast, and not a terrible song, but still...Wat


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 21, 2012)

Wait, so it was shit before, but now it's just more dramatic shit?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 21, 2012)

no_dice said:


> You mean like when he told a *board member here*, "Let's see you get a band as successful as mine using just the 7th string?"



 That was me.

I'd love to be able to make money off skinny-jean-and-slipper-wearing 17 year old kids by BWOW'ing along to samples, synths and a severely upset version of edit: whoever the singer is from Avenged Sevenfold, but it would get boring, so too would shitting in the singer's shoes. 

I really don't mean to start shit in a thread, but if anyone thinks this stuff is original, it's - to quote Bertrand Russell - due to the poverty of one's own mind.

No problem with people digging this since it's marginally different to their old stuff. 

Should I even post this? Probably - society needs dissent.


----------



## gunch (Nov 21, 2012)

I lasted until 1:52

I want that one minute 52 seconds back.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Nov 21, 2012)

Kenji20022 said:


> lol sure they do.
> 
> Even if I was a fan, I would never pay money to go see them live to experience this.





Wait what? Poor Jason.


----------



## no_dice (Nov 21, 2012)

MikeH said:


> That was Jaek, if I do recall correctly. But yeah, fuck egos.



Ahh, my mistake. 

If this is the only song on the album like this, why would they make it the single?  Bait and switch to troll the current wave of auto-tuned dance-metalcore fans? Or did they spend too much time on the all stars tour with bands like Alesana?


----------



## Philligan (Nov 21, 2012)

AChRush1349 said:


>



 

I'm still not sure how I feel about this. It's definitely not terrible, but I don't know how much I like it.

Either way, I feel like a name change is in order


----------



## avenger (Nov 21, 2012)

Wtf is wrong with SSO?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2012)

avenger said:


> Wtf is wrong with SSO?



Opinions.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 22, 2012)

Meh.....


----------



## Valennic (Nov 22, 2012)

Mini breakdown...just like with the first one I heard

-I dont mind the musical aspect. Not too bad
-Unnecessary breakdowns are unnecessary.
-I'm sick to fuck of hearing random useless electronica in this stuff. It works in Periphery's stuff because they use it musically, these guys just ram it in there
-That singer is aesthetically everything I find wrong with that genre. 
-That singer is vocally everything I find wrong with that genre.
-That singer is inherently everything I find wrong with humanity.
-Solo's not bad, but as stated earlier, pretty predictable
-Overdone rhythms are terribly overdone

I'm sorry, I just don't get the hype with this band. I find (a good few) of their fans to be total unbearable cunts, and honestly their presence here on SSO hasn't managed to convince me that they don't follow that same path. This genre of music is going steadily down the shitter, and these guys are at the forefront of the U-bend.

Now bear in mind, this is my opinion. I respect any of you who like this music. More power to you. Just make sure you don't act like a cunt


----------



## Recreant (Nov 23, 2012)

Chelsea Grin has definitely gone to shit ever since they've gotten bigger.
Alex is getting older and obviously his jaw still fucks him cause some shows he sounds like absolute shit.
Dan and Jaek and the rest of the band are just doing what they do - play their instruments. In OP's post, I'm on the fence. I like some parts of the song, like the chorus, but most of the other parts don't fit and feel like they were added to make the song longer.
When Chelsea Grin was touring after Desolation they were so fucking great live. The music might be bland for some people's tastes but a few years ago that shit was fucking heavy and awesome. The venue I used to go to had CG play there a lot and it always got pretty down.
I'm hoping they actually make some GOOD shit aside from Evolve. A full length album is what they should do. Like My Damnation but way fucking better since they now have Jason.

I have a feeling CG is gonna die unless their next release after Evolve is fucking monumental to their style.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 23, 2012)

That chorus could be on a Def Leppard album if it didn't have the screaming over it.

I'd probably dig it more then, too.

I'm just beyond burnt on the riff-one-note-with-the-kick-drum sound. Don't care how many times ya hit that one note, or how many variations of a pattern ya come up with over a half-time feel. Is that a per-requisite for posting videos on here?


----------



## Rojne (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't listen to these guys anymore, sellouts.. fuck.. sorry


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 23, 2012)

Why the heck they have 3 guitarists if they all play the same thing?


----------



## Joose (Nov 23, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Why the heck they have 3 guitarists if they all play the same thing?



Because they don't all play the same thing all the time. Maybe listen to the whole EP before spewing a typical insult.


I love it when bands get called sellouts for adding some taste to their metal. CG is now a great band, not just a good band. The single is the worst off the EP.

"Lilith" and "S.H.O.T." are fuckin' incredible!


@Valennic: Now, how are you going to throw out all those insults on the band, and then say, "make sure you don't act like a cunt"? I know you said you respect those who like the band, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## willis7452 (Nov 23, 2012)

Im kind of let down, my favourite part of chelsea grin was that they all played ibanez. And I do not like the vocals at all now but guitar work did improve. Imo


----------



## Valennic (Nov 23, 2012)

Joose said:


> Because they don't all play the same thing all the time. Maybe listen to the whole EP before spewing a typical insult.
> 
> 
> I love it when bands get called sellouts for adding some taste to their metal. CG is now a great band, not just a good band. The single is the worst off the EP.
> ...



I just don't like the stereotypical ones. I really don't mind 90% of the fans, and hell even the bands. This singer in particular just literally defines everything I dislike about the genre.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 23, 2012)

Kenji20022 said:


> lol sure they do.
> 
> Even if I was a fan, I would never pay money to go see them live to experience this.


When people make fun of metal saying it's all "Blehhrahrahrahrah!!!", it's because of this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2012)

I believe that is the textbook definition of ear rape.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 23, 2012)

I will never be able to take them seriously with Alex Kohler in the band. I don't understand how anyone thinks his vocals are good in the slightest.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 24, 2012)

Love the Jason Becker-ish solo. And the Crabcore.


----------



## 4thand26 (Nov 26, 2012)

The story of Jason Becker in Chelsea Grin is kind of like a shitty high school musical: 

Osiris is the hot chick who broke up with Jason. Jason, filled with envy and hatred decides to go out with her less attractive and less talented friend Chelsea to make Osiris jealous. 

As a result, Jason thinks of Osiris during sex with Chelsea and Jason comes off like he's using throw away riffs from "The Discovery" and said riffs are being played by musicians infirior to his old BOO.

Its a shame Osiris broke up with Jason. They were so good together.....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)

Jason Becker need not be brought into this...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 26, 2012)

Jason needs to just stop playing in all these bands and do a solo album. I like his lead playing a lot, in fact, it was the only good thing about BoO.


----------



## themike (Nov 26, 2012)

Jason is extremely talented. With that being said - this is a pop song/video with a breakdown in it which I find funny coming from a band who questioned the heaviness of Whitechapel a few years ago...


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 26, 2012)

4thand26 said:


> The story of Jason Becker in Chelsea Grin.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 26, 2012)

4thand26 said:


> The story of Jason Becker in Chelsea Grin is kind of like a shitty high school musical:
> 
> Osiris is the hot chick who broke up with Jason. Jason, filled with envy and hatred decides to go out with her less attractive and less talented friend Chelsea to make Osiris jealous.
> 
> ...



Except that Jason didn't write most of the riffs on The Discovery, to my knowledge, a couple of solos, XIV, and Behold.

Most of that album was Lee, Cam, Joe, Ron, and David. Just because it was a large evolution from AHP doesn't mean that Jason was the reason for the change. People have stylistically changed how the approach music in their playing without adding a new member into the mix, so I don't see how anyone can assume Jason brought BoO up at all. 

Talented individual who needs to write his own music and put something out to get his name recognized even more. I do hope this CG thing is short lived.



He's got chops, and he's going to be lost in the scene of brocore bands very soon if he doesn't get his own music together.


----------



## 4thand26 (Nov 26, 2012)

Kenji20022 said:


> Except that Jason didn't write most of the riffs on The Discovery, to my knowledge, a couple of solos, XIV, and Behold.
> 
> Most of that album was Lee, Cam, Joe, Ron, and David. Just because it was a large evolution from AHP doesn't mean that Jason was the reason for the change. People have stylistically changed how the approach music in their playing without adding a new member into the mix, so I don't see how anyone can assume Jason brought BoO up at all.
> 
> ...




I wrote jason becker, but i meant jason richardson. my b on that.

You can see a clear distinction stylistically and with overall technicality upon Jason's arrival on the Discovery. Jason was the exact cause for their change in style. He wrote the solos to Devastate, Follow the Signs, XIV, Behold, and those songs have the best solos on the album.

I love that band but in my opinion theyre worse off without J-Rich


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 26, 2012)

4thand26 said:


> I wrote jason becker, but i meant jason richardson. my b on that.
> 
> You can see a clear distinction stylistically and with overall technicality upon Jason's arrival on the Discovery. Jason was the exact cause for their change in style. He wrote the solos to Devastate, Follow the Signs, XIV, Behold, and those songs have the best solos on the album.
> 
> I love that band but in my opinion theyre worse off without J-Rich



We'll definitely find out in the coming year. There's nothing in the way of proof to back that up, from the preproductions I've heard, it's going to be even greater than The Discovery.


----------



## Varkatzas (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Jaek from Chelsea Grin here. Last October we decided to cover some songs, and this is the first one that is complete. Song was tracked, mixed & mastered by Dan Jones (our other guitar player).

We put a little bit of our own twist on it, but tried not to slaughter the song too bad, haha.

What do you think?



EDIT: thnx Yo_Wattup


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds sick man.


----------



## m4rK (Jun 5, 2013)

Love chelsea grin, not in love with that song.. great work though, the tone sounds perfect!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 5, 2013)

This is really awesome. Was hoping for some shred wankery, but overall you guys did really well.


----------



## Joose (Jun 5, 2013)

....in' tight!


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't like the vocals, which is what I loved about the original. The vocals were mean, but clear, but still gritty.


----------



## Joose (Jun 6, 2013)

I love the vocals. I love everything about this.

It's so heavy!


----------



## cronux (Jun 6, 2013)

nailed the early Bury Your Dead guitar sound, overall not bad


----------



## Asrial (Jun 6, 2013)

Hoo boy! That's absolutely something!

If I have to give some criticism, I think the track is too "idle". I think either the speed could've been bumped up by 10-20 BPM, some clearer synths to contrast the epicly grindy guitars, or at least a bit of guitar action at the 4 last lines before the chorus.

I applaud you guys for keeping it true to the original, as this is heavy as shit too.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 6, 2013)

Veldar said:


>



My sentiments exactly


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jun 6, 2013)

Although I'm not a fan of Korn, I'm really diggin this!


----------



## Joose (Jun 6, 2013)

I've listened to this so many times it's unhealthy.

The only thing that has broken me away from the new Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 7, 2013)

I dig this, a nice twist on a classic Korn jam!


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 7, 2013)

Vocals killed it, like every other Chelsea Grin song. Everything else was decent.


----------



## Joose (Jun 7, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> Vocals killed it, like every other Chelsea Grin song. Everything else was decent.



Lol, sucks to have your ears then. His vocals are sick.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 10, 2013)

Necrobump.

Mega thread?...psssh...yeah right, this is hardly a "thread" as is. -.-'

Anyway, anyone on here wouldn't happen to have a copy of the Chelsea Grin debut EP would you?


----------



## Curt (Jul 10, 2013)

Not much CG love here, eh?

Nope, no physical copy for me.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 10, 2013)

I dig them from time to time. Evolve is awesome, but I've grown tired of it. Ready to see what happens with their next full-length. My Damnation was alright. Alex's vocals were really bad, but musically, I could get into it.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm one of the few to say that My Damnation is actually my favourite release from them. When I first heard the vocal style Alex literally sounded like a demon to me and I thought that was ....ing badass. That, on top of the black metal-ish guitar style they had made for a really heavy album. I thought Evolve was pretty cool but I got bored of it after a few months and I thought Desolation of Eden was okay.

As much as I like the influence Jason has over their new sound, I hope they bring back some of that tremolo picking goodness they had on My Damnation.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm just gonna leave this thread-within-a-thread here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-jason-richardson-shredding-his-new-jp13.html


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 11, 2013)

Heroin said:


> I'm one of the few to say that My Damnation is actually my favourite release from them. When I first heard the vocal style Alex literally sounded like a demon to me and I thought that was ....ing badass. That, on top of the black metal-ish guitar style they had made for a really heavy album. I thought Evolve was pretty cool but I got bored of it after a few months and I thought Desolation of Eden was okay.
> 
> As much as I like the influence Jason has over their new sound, I hope they bring back some of that tremolo picking goodness they had on My Damnation.


*internet high five* glad I'm not the only one who noticed this


----------



## Joose (Jul 11, 2013)

Evolve blows my mind. My Damnation was okay. I liked it a lot more before I heard Evolve. 

That being said. A combination of the two would be nothing short of great.


----------



## User Name (Jul 11, 2013)

jason changed their style to an incredible extent. beforehand the guitar playing was pretty elementary with a few good riffs thrown in there. jason did not only make it 10x more technical he also seems to have changed their entire sound in general. 

ill also have to add they seemed way heavier in desolation of eden. my damnation was fairly heavy but it just got lighter from then on out in my opinion. 

as for the vocals i really like the style, i cant say that i was not surprised by it at first but it has really seemed to grow on me. its a very unique style, really making the band stick out in what seems like an ocean of similar artists.


----------



## Draceius (Jul 11, 2013)

I sort of had a fad, where I liked them a lot, when I first got into deathcore, but then after their music lost luster for me, I cannot stand alex's vocals at all on new material, and having seen them live, and watching his vocals suck, I kinda completely fell out of listening to them. No doubt jason has upped the standard for their guitar work, and some of it is amazing, but their music just isn't for me anymore.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 11, 2013)

User Name said:


> ill also have to add they seemed way heavier in desolation of eden. my damnation was fairly heavy but it just got lighter from then on out in my opinion.


 
Dude, come on, have you not seen the progression? - Their debut EP was heavy as balls and PURE hateful deathcore. Nothing since then has been that heavy or brutal, nor will it ever be. They get lighter and softer with each album since their debut. It's a progression. They've found their commercial nitch.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 11, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Anyway, anyone on here wouldn't happen to have a copy of the Chelsea Grin debut EP would you?


 
Bumpy. ^ Just had a guy (old friend from another forum) offer to sell me his copy, (didn't even know what it was worth and said I could have it), then he went back on his word and turned into a dick. F--- him.


----------



## User Name (Jul 11, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Dude, come on, have you not seen the progression? - Their debut EP was heavy as balls and PURE hateful deathcore. Nothing since then has been that heavy or brutal, nor will it ever be. They get lighter and softer with each album since their debut. It's a progression. They've found their commercial nitch.


sorry man, got that mixed up, i am not really up to snuff on CG's albums or anything these days. like you said, their first album was balls heavy. i loved sonnet of the wretched, ....ing heavy. and like you and i both said, they just seem to have gotten lighter, and lighter, and lighter... and lighter... and lighter. until there is clean vocals! i mean WTF man?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 11, 2013)

User Name said:


> sorry man, got that mixed up, i am not really up to snuff on CG's albums or anything these days. like you said, their first album was balls heavy. i loved sonnet of the wretched, ....ing heavy. and like you and i both said, they just seem to have gotten lighter, and lighter, and lighter... and lighter... and lighter. until there is clean vocals! i mean WTF man?


 
Haha, I'm just glad someone gets my sense of humor on here.


----------



## Joose (Jul 13, 2013)

These 2 songs man... they're just brilliant, to my ears.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Chelsea Grin from DoE to Evolve. But i LOVE Chelsea Grin on their debut s/t EP. So heavy. So brutal. The only thing better on DoE than on the EP is the fact that Recreant has the ultra slow "air time" breakdown, and Cheyne Stokes is faster and not as mechanistic.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 26, 2013)

Love them they have great riffs great solos and leads. They have a great grove. So why does so many people hate on them?


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 26, 2013)

Different people, different tastes?

You can't argue a thing like personal preference...

I've only heard one EP from this band, Evolve, but I found that quite groovy


----------



## Pezshreds (Jul 26, 2013)

Great Riffs, leads, solos and grooves are all perceptional.
Not everyone is going to like/love the same stuff you do


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree. They are hated by so many but I love them to death, they're awesome. How heavy is Recreant?! Solid band. I guess you could say it's "formulaic" music, but they're great at it.


----------



## Joose (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...a-grin-megathread.html?highlight=Chelsea+grin

Love 'em.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes please go back to the previous thread for these guys.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes i understand its all bout taste. But this band gets alot of hate just dont get it.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jul 26, 2013)

Pretty sure most people dislike them because of the atrocious vocals, myself included. Totally unlistenable IMO.


----------



## Joose (Jul 26, 2013)

ScottyB724 said:


> Pretty sure most people dislike them because of the atrocious vocals, myself included. Totally unlistenable IMO.



Boo.

The vocals are half of what sold me on Evolve. So damn good.


----------



## FollowTheSigns (Jul 26, 2013)

My first input to this thread, honestly I really like the Evolve EP. Before then I was never a big fan of CG, but I think the direction the band is taking (obviously influenced by JR) is a good one. They still have the heavy sounds they've always had, with added melodic soloing and weird electronic sounds, and I honestly think both were a good addition. People like finding some weird specific reason they don't like a band, which in my mind usually doesn't make sense. If you like the music, listen to it, if not, don't. 

People love to hate on CG, especially the vocals. My opinion about the vocals... the guy himself (Alex Something) I don't really like, and at first I thought the vocals were pretty untalented. However, the more I listened to it the more I found that I actually enjoy the vocals in some weird way, and even found myself trying to scream along at some parts (lol...). They're catchy in their own way and fit the band well. 

Overall I dig the band, much more than before with the addition of JR and their new sound. I'm stoked for their new album (along with just about every other band I listen to, new albums all around!) and I'm seeing them August 4th for the second time, looking forward to that as well. 

Side note, Lilith and The Second Coming are a blast to play, and I even enjoy Don't Ask Don't Tell, which people just ....ing hate with a passion!


----------



## Joose (Jul 26, 2013)

^Love "Don't Ask, Don't Tell"!


----------



## Curt (Jul 26, 2013)

The whole Evolve EP is ....ing sick; Deatchcore is what gets played on my daily runs, and nothing kicks it off like S.H.O.T.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 26, 2013)

^ +1


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 26, 2013)

WOAH....did two threads just get combined here?


----------



## Joose (Jul 27, 2013)

^Earlier yeah.


----------



## Curt (Jul 27, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> WOAH....did two threads just get combined here?


 Mods merge threads like this often. The Periphery one must be like at least 5 or more threads in one.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 27, 2013)

Does jason play on any of the albums yet?


----------



## User Name (Jul 27, 2013)

doesn't get much more brutal than this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjECjnjl6_Q


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 27, 2013)

^ Love it man!


----------



## Joose (Jul 27, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Does jason play on any of the albums yet?



On the "Evolve" EP.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 27, 2013)

^ Thats what i thought man.


----------



## Joose (Jul 27, 2013)

It's siiiiick. And I guarantee the new album will be even better.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 27, 2013)

^ I know i cant wait! They just keep getting better


----------



## nikolazjalic (Jul 27, 2013)

Really stoked for their new album, i didnt give them a fair chance until the Evolve ep. I was browsing Jason's instagram and noticed he uploaded two snippets of their new album, it's sounding pretty damn awesome


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah the new album is going to slay!


----------



## FollowTheSigns (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah if you follow Jason on Instagram or Vine you can hear quite a few previews. 

I'm sure it won't dissapoint


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 27, 2013)

Jason gives awesome guitar lessons too!


----------



## Joose (Aug 9, 2013)

Aw, someone neg rep'd me for a post in this thread, didn't leave their name, and said "they aren't as good as you seem to think". Well then by that logic, whoever you are, your opinion is wrong. 

Anyway, I finally went and found Jason/CG on instagram; some pretty solid clips! Definitely excited for this one.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 9, 2013)

FollowTheSigns said:


> Yeah if you follow Jason on Instagram or Vine you can hear quite a few previews.
> 
> I'm sure it won't dissapoint



Links anyone? Cant find it anywhere.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Aug 9, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Links anyone? Cant find it anywhere.



Instagram

Instagram


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 9, 2013)

Not a fan of the vocals on the songs I heard, but I dig the riffs


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 11, 2013)

nikolazjalic said:


> Instagram
> 
> Instagram



Pretty cool, they are continuing the Evolve sound, hope they had enough time to refine it. Will never be probably as good as their first EP, though.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 12, 2013)

Any new word on the new album?


----------



## Joose (Sep 12, 2013)

^I'm also curious. I'm very much looking forward to this album.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 13, 2013)

I like the instagram stuff and it kinda gave me some insight on how to track three guitars when I do it.


----------



## vinniemallet (Oct 14, 2013)

Check this out guys! 

Chelsea Grin - New Single Teaser - YouTube


----------



## Joose (Oct 14, 2013)

^Not enough! Damnit I wanted to hear more of that.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm interested. Definitely digging the tone.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Oct 14, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I'm interested. Definitely digging the tone.



I agree. I might not be a huge fan of the music but I really like the tone. I saw them last year at warped and it was crushing.


----------



## vinniemallet (Oct 15, 2013)

me too, the tone sounds really dirty but in a good way with a good production. I love it.



MikeH said:


> I'm interested. Definitely digging the tone.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Oct 15, 2013)

Hope they aren't djent now...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 17, 2013)

Too short! Ready for the new album


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 20, 2013)

Whens new album post to come out? Anybody know?


----------



## Joose (Dec 17, 2013)

New song, "Letters" is awesome!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 17, 2013)

I can dig it. Haven't listened to much deathcore lately, but anything Jason touches interests me.


----------



## Varkatzas (Dec 17, 2013)

That video is not right. Someone ....ed with the timing and shit. Here is real video,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oslCD_U-k_A


----------



## Joose (Dec 17, 2013)

Varkatzas said:


> That video is not right. Someone ....ed with the timing and shit. Here is real video,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oslCD_U-k_A



Phew! Edited my post. So glad that was just a bad leak. There were like 5 on youtube like that. This song is sick; I cannot wait to hear the rest.

Also hoping Alex still growls; sounded like all the lows in Letters were done by Pablo; which is awesome, but Alex's lows are nasty.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 18, 2013)

New song slays. Sounds a lot like the 2nd album actually, but with orchestration(was there orchestration on My Damnation?) and JR ice cream melodies. Stocked and choked on hashbrown salad. 

*Tags:*
fender


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 28, 2014)

Some backstage footage from Russia (band watching random Russian music videos):


There's more bands on that channel, if anyone interested. Funny stuff.


----------



## Joose (Apr 28, 2014)

^Yes, funny. But... the amount of hope for a new song that ensued when I saw this thread back on the first page was ridiculously high. Goddamnit.


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 28, 2014)

Haha, sorry  Should've posted backstage of AAL in it's megathread, that wouldn't be so harsh


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 12, 2014)

New Chelsea Grin!
The album is going to be titled "Ashes to Ashes"
Here is the new song:

I'm pleasantly surprised. It's way better than Letters. Alex sounds way different here (or is it someone else growling?) than before, I miss their first EP gutturals, but oh well. It kind of sounds like "S.H.O.T" from Evolve, and I really liked Evolve, so that's nice. It's very chuggy (don't like the kick tone, sounds like old I Declare War), feels like Jason is wasting himself there, but I'm sure that they'll make a good use of him in the rest of the album. I'm stoked for the rest, will be sick


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 12, 2014)

Hm. I don't hate it, but I don't really like it either. I want to hear whatever song that has that shred Jason had up on his instagram a while back. That sounded nuts


----------



## ChubbyEwok (May 12, 2014)

Yeah I'm not really feeling this track. Hopefully it will sound better in the context of the album. Maybe I just need to let it grow on me a little bit.


----------



## Asrial (May 12, 2014)

I like the sound (it's ....ing massive and the production is tight ->  ), and I like the bass. The guitar writing is good too; the tone is not the best, but that might be an artistical caveat.

The lyrics and vocal melody is ranging from meh to atrocious. Ew. Come on, don't fall flat after Evolve!


----------



## Draceius (May 12, 2014)

Asrial said:


> The lyrics and vocal melody is ranging from meh to atrocious. Ew. Come on, don't fall flat after Evolve!



If you've seen any live videos of them you'll realize how much editing was done to his vocals on evolve, alex can't perform well live at all, it's literally the only thing that ruins this band for me (that and the incredible amount of jason fanboys who either moan all the time, or feel the need to bring up BoO on every video for no reason, either to compare or insult. That said the intro reminds me a tiny bit of ascension...).


----------



## Joose (May 12, 2014)

I dig this song. Was hoping for one of the heavier tracks, but still very excited for this album.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 12, 2014)

The new track is huge, The bass lead over the ambiance at the end is dope.


----------



## Nlelith (May 13, 2014)

Draceius said:


> the intro reminds me a tiny bit of ascension...).


Exactly my thoughts when I clicked "play".


----------



## vinniemallet (Jun 3, 2014)

The new album is available to download... (keep in mind I'm not supporting piracy and illegal downloads, I am ordering the physical copy). I gave 3 tries to the album and I enjoyed a lot, I'm pretty sure I'll order the physical copy, there's a bunch of groove and heavy parts. The mix in my opinion is really solid, I really like the guitar tone, it's pretty solid and grinddddd, the drums are also nice and the synths are really well placed in the mix. I think they're going in the right way, they're getting more technical and their music have a good structure. Jason did some sick leads and solos in this album, in my opinion it's a perfect match, he's a killer shredder but the others guys like Dan and Jaek provide some equilibrium with heavy riffs etc. But I'm pretty sure a bunch of guys gonna cry saying this album sucks and Jason is a waste of talent in that band, whatever I'm happy and I have 15 songs to enjoy in my 12 hour-day work . Just giving my review and my 2 cents about the album.


----------



## Joose (Jun 3, 2014)

^I have also heard it, since I pre-ordered the day they put them up. It's fvcking sick. No, it's not full of Jason shreddery, but he does his thing where it fits and that's what matters. The production is ace; it's so goddamn heavy! Loving the vocals too; I know Alex is hit or miss live, but when he gets to take his time in the studio, he does some killer stuff. 

Favorite tracks: Illuminate, Morte Ætérna and Sellout. 

I'm ready to get my physical copy, check the credits and see who wrote the lyrics for "Sellout". I mean, one would assume it was Jason... "Fvck your money and fvck your music too", "Ride your high horse straight to hell", "i'll force the truth out with this song", etc.


Edit: Oh and, "Playing With Fire" is streaming here: http://chelseagrin.merchnow.com


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 3, 2014)

Now this is waaaaay better than Evolve. I still prefer their old stuff, but I enjoyed this album (other than tracks 2, 7, and 12, but the next button exists for a reason 

I wish Jason showed a little less restraint, but when he does cut loose it rips


----------



## HoKrll (Jun 4, 2014)

The first track opens pretty strong. Love it.
However that second track, ouch lol!
But hey gotta have some hooky goodness somewhere to sell some records
btw, any idea what they are tuned to now?

edit: looks like G of some sort


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 4, 2014)

HoKrll said:


> The first track opens pretty strong. Love it.
> However that second track, ouch lol!
> But hey gotta have some hooky goodness somewhere to sell some records
> btw, any idea what they are tuned to now?
> ...



Was all the older stuff Drop A?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 4, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Was all the older stuff Drop A?



The first album is, don't know about the rest


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 4, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Was all the older stuff Drop A?


Yeah, all of it. I like how bands are moving further down in the tuning game now. Emmure, Chelsea Grin, Suicide Silence (? dont know, I think so though), Carnifex. Drop A used to be the standard, G# was the standard for djent, and now it's G for deathcore, it seems. I like how it's even more down tuned


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 4, 2014)

Really solid album, gave it a few spins. Anyone else feel like the album could have ended perfectly after Track 10? 11-15 felt like filler on my first listens. If Angels Shall Sin had a more climactic ending to the song, it would have closed the album perfectly imo. But I'm not complaining, more music is always good!

Also, surprised this wasn't posted yet.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 4, 2014)

Weak production. I'm not a production snob, but in this type of music, it should be on point. Nothing hit as hard as it should have. Also, the dad-rock lyrics are god awful.


----------



## Joose (Jun 4, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Weak production. I'm not a production snob, but in this type of music, it should be on point. Nothing hit as hard as it should have. Also, the dad-rock lyrics are god awful.



I don't know what you're listening to it on, but I actually thought this was one of hardest hitting albums i've heard in a long time.

9/10 on production from me.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 4, 2014)

Production isn't that amazing on my end, clips at a few points and it sounds a bit crowded at many parts when being played very loudly. At home with my own EQ and great headphones I can compensate and make it sound much better but it could definitely use a bit of work IMO.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 4, 2014)

Joose said:


> I don't know what you're listening to it on, but I actually thought this was one of hardest hitting albums i've heard in a long time.
> 
> 9/10 on production from me.



Studio quality headphones. And I'm comparing it to other bands of the genre that sound better from a production standpoint.


----------



## Joose (Jun 5, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Studio quality headphones. And I'm comparing it to other bands of the genre that sound better from a production standpoint.



Interesting. Guess it's all just opinion; because in my Boston equipped car, my Bose Earbuds and Bose headphones, it sounds incredible. 

Regardless, the songwriting is just ace, in my opinion.


----------



## HoKrll (Jun 5, 2014)

To me, it seems they went with a fuller, bass heavy mix. Instead of having the bass only be pronounced with the quick drum.
This would make it seem to "hit" less.
A bit different for this genre, but meh, I like it. Guitars are a bit low sometimes though


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 5, 2014)

This album absolutely smashes their previous ones, aside from the 3 or 4 weaker songs. Playing with fire is a hell of an opening track and easily my favorite off the album followed by Nightmares. My only complaint is I would have liked to hear Jason whip out some insane solos.


----------



## gordonbombay (Jun 5, 2014)

I was not expecting anything from this album, but it is now my top "core" release so far this year. The songs are all fairly catchy and the dirty vocals are all clearly distinguishable. Lots of interesting plays on the classic parts of the genre. Really fun listen to get pumped up for the gym.


----------



## CTID (Jun 5, 2014)

I just got a new, much better car stereo, and with a flat EQ on it, this album makes me have to turn it down compared to others because it's so bass heavy. Not that I dislike the album itself, just something I've noticed.

I really enjoy the album though, and I'm actually glad that Jason isn't always shreddy, that was what made me meh about Evolve after awhile. I actually prefer Michael Stafford's leadwork on My Damnation over Jason's stuff because imo it's more tasteful.


----------



## Draceius (Jun 5, 2014)

Parts of the album sounds like they took some of the samples and leads from Jason's song Thought, and put spread out the parts into different songs and it's worked really well. I like this album a tonne better than evolve, but I still hate Alex's vocals, I think this is going to be the thing that gets me about all of their music, but at least this time I can look past it.


----------



## Joose (Jun 5, 2014)

I have listened to the album a _lot_ now. I can't wait to get my pre-order package.

Illuminate and Morte Ætérna are easily my favorites.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been spinning this EP lately, so I guess that's why it probably sounds weak to me.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jun 5, 2014)

Love the new album. Jason kicks ass again!


----------



## Joose (Jun 20, 2014)

I have listened to this album so many times, it's ridiculous. Talk about exceeding my expectations. The album comes out swinging with "Playing With Fire", brilliant opening track, really sets the tone. "Morte Ætérna" is probably my favorite track, it's just so nasty. "Illuminate" is easily the next favorite, very tastefully done song. Does anyone else find "Nightmares" to be brilliantly creepy? Seriously, the way the music and layers are composed, the way Alex's vocals sound, the lyrics... I find it to be a very eery song and I love it. I think the only song I can't totally get down on is "Cheers To Us", but I still like parts of it. Nothing feels like filler. 

I only wish Alex wasn't so hit and miss live. Because the vocals on this album are ace, to my ears. There are multiple parts where I got a Dimmu Borgir vibe, which I wasn't expecting.

Another one I really enjoy, that they just put on their Vevo channel, is "Sellout". I'd bet money that Jason wrote the lyrics, guess I'll find out when I get my physical copy. There's even a signature BoO pinch harmonic in there... 


They also put "Clockwork" up. Ready for them to put up Morte Ætérna though so I can whore the shit out of it.


----------



## Vigaren (Jun 22, 2014)

Clockwork is just amazing. The best sounding growls I've heard in years, Alex is really impressive! The mix sounds great too


----------



## FredrikIsaksson (Jun 29, 2014)

Draceius said:


> Parts of the album sounds like they took some of the samples and leads from Jason's song Thought, and put spread out the parts into different songs and it's worked really well. I like this album a tonne better than evolve, but I still hate Alex's vocals, I think this is going to be the thing that gets me about all of their music, but at least this time I can look past it.



They merged Jason's instrumental Thought into the last song Dust To Dust with some changes and adjustments.


----------



## Joose (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok so, the new album is officially out. I'm assuming my pre-order will be here in the afternoon. Anyway, now that it's out... can I just say, I have no Earthly idea who can take Album Of The Year (for me) from CG. Fvcking incredible. Jason adds so much to the band, without overdoing it; which we know he could, but clearly the man understands songwriting is more important than showing off with CG. I'm sure we'll get plenty of solo stuff from him. 

Heres one of my favorites from the album; Jason does some rad shit in this song.

"Undying"


----------



## KJGaruda (Jul 9, 2014)

These guys don't normally blip on my radar, but I can definitely give some credit where it's due. I first heard Clockwork, and that one sucked me in, and then soon afterwards, the blast-beat section in Sellout made me rewind it a couple times. 

In my opinion, it'd be cool if they went the way of JFAC and went from super chuggy br00tz to tech-death giants.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 9, 2014)

Loving the new album, and I wasn't really a fan of anything they did previously. 

Everything Jason touches turns to gold.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 9, 2014)

Zenki_Kouki said:


> These guys don't normally blip on my radar, but I can definitely give some credit where it's due. I first heard Clockwork, and that one sucked me in, and then soon afterwards, the blast-beat section in Sellout made me rewind it a couple times.
> 
> In my opinion, it'd be cool if they went the way of JFAC and went from super chuggy br00tz to tech-death giants.




I see what you mean here, man. And I agree 100%. There is potential for them to grow their crowd into a more ¨adult demographic¨.

Since Evolve I have been into them, mainly because of how they push back the relentless chugging you see in the genre in favor of nicer orchestration and overall interesting arrangements. 

I ignore what their capacity was before and if Jason really has affected them so much but while the EP was an instant hit for me and a surprise coming from them, this album has been a slow burner that has effortlessly held on to its slot in my listening list. 

I think they have been playing with interesting ideas, like that Korn cover they did, demonstrating they are so much better than that. 

I hope you are right and they move further from the core element. Here is where they are becoming a seriously interesting thing to keep an eye on.


----------



## MethDetal (Jul 9, 2014)

Really digging the new album


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow...the overall consensus on the new album is crazy! Release date snuck right by me, so now I HAVE TO go pick up a copy and give this a listen!


----------



## neurosis (Jul 14, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Wow...the overall consensus on the new album is crazy! Release date snuck right by me, so now I HAVE TO go pick up a copy and give this a listen!



I think you will like it. The only thing that's a bit overwhelming for me is how every single song except the transition or sort of interlude towards the middle of the album is all balls out. They really didn't cut back here and it's slamming all the time. Sometimes I would prefer the songs to breathe a little more, cause a lot of interesting shit is going on but I can't focus on anything in particular. But I have really enjoyed this thing as of late.


----------



## FredrikIsaksson (Jul 16, 2014)

The album is clearly in Drop G, but the song "Illuminate" sounds like it's played in Drop A. Am I right? People will call me dumb for saying this but the very beginning of the song is a little Keith Merrowish, that's just what I think. Anyways, killer album  

Chelsea Grin - Illuminate (audio) - YouTube


----------



## Joose (Jul 18, 2014)

Official video for "Clockwork":


----------



## Petef2007 (Jul 18, 2014)

Literally the only thing keeping me from liking this album is the vocalist. Don't like his screams and the lyrics come across as real juvenile at times ("I stare from my window, looking outside/sometimes I wanna just die) but the guitar work is real tasty in a lot of places. Dust To Dust, aside from the lyrics, is on the verge of out-born of osirising born of osiris.


----------



## mcsalty (Jul 19, 2014)

Petef2007 said:


> Literally the only thing keeping me from liking this album is the vocalist.





I like a few songs from Evolve and a few songs on the new album; Richardson definitely helped step them up musically but the vocals are as bad as ever haha


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 19, 2014)

Beyond pathetic, they've abandoned everything that Chelsea Grin stood for. Well, they ALREADY did so with Evolve, but Evolve at least had the decency to be good. This album is just a boring mess of chugging, and they don't have talent in stringing breakdowns together like Emmure. Third-rate BoO clone. What adds insult to injury is that the new BoO is also horrible. Plus they're making fun of their old-time fans, the ones which made them famous, on every step. I'm not asking to bring back inhales and pig squeals and shit, I'm just asking you to make decent music, Chelsea Grin. Alex just blew his throat for the 10268234th time and can't scream for shit, his voice is even more withered than ever. No guts, no power, layered and processed to hell and back and still sounds weak. That feel when your drummer is a better vocalist than your actual vocalist. The lyrics were never good, but holy shit, this is some next-level 6th grader poetry. The album is bland, stale, beyond generic, and doesn't even try to be good. They like, threw out 90% of the riffs. The album is a disaster and Jason is surely wasting himself there. They found their sound by the time of My Damnation. All they needed to do is improve upon it. But they had to go for Evolve. That's okay I guess. Evolve was a cool poppy metalcore/deathcore album, they could stop experimenting at there, but no, let's be BoO. More disappointing than the new Suicide Silence, literally NO standout tracks here. worst thing I've heard this year/10


----------



## Joose (Jul 19, 2014)

^Sorry you feel that way. Though, when you say, "let's be BoO"... you mean The Discovery? Or rather, "Jason Richardson featuring BoO"? 

Chelsea Grin used to be kinda boring, now they're awesome. I easily give this album a 9.5/10. The chorus on "Cheers To Us" being the only thing that takes away that .5 

But, you also don't like the new Suicide Silence, so clearly we are not looking for the same things in our music haha.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 19, 2014)

I meant more like, "Tomorrow We Die Alive", comparing the new CG to the new BoO, they do sound very similar (but new CG manages to be worse, it doesn't have constant electronics to drive the endless chugfest forward). The Discovery is a pretty good album in my opinion, severely brought down by the guitar tone, so if they copied that it I would maybe enjoy Ashes to Ashes more. I really loved Jason's work on The Discovery, the solo on Dissimulate is just <3, so I'm disappointed that they aren't making a good use of him in Chelsea Grin (Well, maybe on Evolve).


----------



## Petef2007 (Jul 19, 2014)

After a few more listens, I do agree with Darkwolf - I think they need to let Jason off the leash a bit more. But that runs the risk I suppose of him writing stuff they can't play, and if he leaves they're in trouble. 

Just kick the damn vocalist and the new CG will be fine by me. I can tolerate him more when hes in his low register but when he goes high, its tragic.


----------



## Joose (Jul 19, 2014)

Well as I've stated before, I like that Jason didn't just show off all over this album. His style works phenomenally as an atmosphere. I really do consider this album pretty much perfect. And I <3 Alex's vocals. His highs get a little black metal-esque at times, and I dig that.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Jul 19, 2014)

After listening to this a bunch since it came out I must say I really really enjoy it. I normally don't like their full lengths (I like a couple songs here and there) but this album is just great. Loving Jason's leads, he did an awesome job! Overall, I've been pleasantly surprised by this release.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 23, 2014)

Honestly, this album is their favorite material of mine. Just straight up deathcore.


----------



## FredrikIsaksson (Aug 16, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Honestly, this album is their favorite material of mine. Just straight up deathcore.




Yeah "My Damnation" is so sinister sounding!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 16, 2014)

Well done chelsea grin


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 16, 2014)

Can you guys tell me which Chelsea Grin albums Jason Richardson is playing on?
Is he only on the latest album Ashes To Ashes or also on the album Evolve?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 16, 2014)

^He's also on Evolve


----------



## Joose (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm still spinning this one almost daily. If not the whole album, daily listens of Playing With Fire, Morte Aeterna, Illuminate, Angels Shall Sin Demons Shall Pray and Undying.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 16, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^He's also on Evolve



Thanks!

I purchased Ashes To Ashes and Evolve as digital albums on Amazon today and so far I like this stuff a LOT!


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anybody know what tunings CG are using on their last two albums?
Is it drop G? It sounds very low, and I remember having read somewhere that they used to tune to drop A, so do they now use drop A but just a whole tone lower?


----------



## Pweaks (Aug 17, 2014)

Digging this new album quite a lot. Though, I have to say that it's a bit too long. I feel like with 2 or 3 songs less the album would be stronger. 

@Santuzzo: Yes, they play in drop G.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 17, 2014)

Pweaks said:


> Digging this new album quite a lot. Though, I have to say that it's a bit too long. I feel like with 2 or 3 songs less the album would be stronger.
> 
> @Santuzzo: Yes, they play in drop G.



Thanks! 

I like that album a lot, too, and I actually also like that it's got so many songs, I don't mind the length of the album at all.


----------



## Joose (Aug 17, 2014)

The only song I don't love, is "Cheers To Us". I like parts of that song, but meh...

Can't wait to see them with Suicide Silence and The Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 17, 2014)

After spending a lot more time listening to the record and it slowly growing on me, heres my thoughts. 

Firstly, although the vocals themselves have grown on me, I still find the lyrics horribly juvenile in places. Its especially apparent on songs like Dust To Dust and Cheers To Us, the latter of which I think is the worst song on the album and probably didn't need to be there. 

Guitar wise, I like it a lot. Everything is clear, focused, precise. Jasons playing gets a bit "look what I can do, look at all these notes I can shred" sometimes but hell...its Jason Richardson. Thats what he does, although sometimes it would be nice to hear him play something a bit slower and with some interesting phrasing instead of 10,000 miles per hour all the time (as impressive as that is). 3 guitarists has definitely made things good and heavy. I do think it has the same problem that other deathcore albums have, which is that on the first few listens its hard to distinguish individual songs from the sea of chugging, but after a while you start to be able to tell them apart. 

The programming is pretty nifty also, gives a nice extra feel to songs like "Letters", and ESPECIALLY "Nightmares". I love the little tape click at the end of Nightmares, almost like some kind of creepy therapy tape. 

The 2 part title track confused me, mainly because I don't think it really needed to be 2 parts. I think they could have padded part 2 out into a full song and had part 1 be the outro of the song. As it is, the title track is one part programming, one part Jason shred. 

For favourite songs, i'd have to go with "Nightmares", "Letters", "Clockwork", "Undying" and "Dust To Dust". I think those 5 have the most atmosphere and the most interesting stuff on the record, and if CG released an album with a bunch of songs like that, I think it would be amazing. 

NOW - my opinion on the Born of Osiris vs Chelsea Grin by way of Jason situation is - while I think "Tomorrow We Die Alive" was the better structured record, I think the 5 songs I mentioned above are better than anything on TWDA. Some of the stuff on Ashes sounds like it could have been Discovery era BOO. But I think overall the 2 records are different enough that the comparisons end there - one goes for spacey atmospheres with heaviness to taste, one goes for heaviness with spacey atmospheres to taste. 

I'd probably give Ashes to Ashes an 8/10, I think a couple songs could be dropped or combined and maybe make it a 12/13 song album instead of 15, but I think CG did well with this one.


----------



## Joose (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Joose (Aug 18, 2014)

New video for "Playing With Fire", one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 21, 2014)

Did they use Axe-Fx or 5150s on the new album?


----------



## Joose (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, I know I definitely saw an Axe-FX or 2 in their studio clips on Instagram.

Regardless, the tones are crushing. Love that they're real drums too.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 22, 2014)

^ Yeah the guitars really sound tight and clear. I thought they sounded like a 5150 tone at times


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 22, 2014)

I think one of the guitarists here said at one point that he and the second guitarist were using Axe Fxs driven by the power amp of a 5150, and Jason was using an Axe FX driven by the power amp of an Engl (can't remember which though).


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 24, 2014)

^ Sounds about right. The guitars on the new album or clear in tight.


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm actually impressed at how tight they have the guitars give that they're playing 25.5s in drop G. The chugs are super tight and well defined.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 24, 2014)

^ So true


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 26, 2014)

Video playing the guitar solos from Undying if anyone's interested. The second solo is ridiculous. How Jason writes this stuff?


----------



## Necropitated (Nov 1, 2015)

I covered the short middle solo of "Dust to Dust...". Thought I share it here, even though it's been a while someone posted something in this thread. My tab is also in the description of the video. The only thing that's different is the position of the dominant chord. Jason starts it on the low E and without that one three note pattern.


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 1, 2015)

Holy balls that was some sweet playing!

After I saw that video I youtube'd up some of Jason's solos and I'm mind blown right now. Didn't know of the guy before now I'm just listening to everything... Already planning on learning Follow the Signs... Love what he's doing on that, just reminds me a little of what Alexi Laiho might sound like if went more tech death. What are your favorite solos?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm going to miss Jasons playing in this band


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 15, 2016)

^ same, its the only reason I started to listen to them


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 15, 2016)

Same, no interest in them anymore now.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 30, 2016)

New album sounds really freaking good!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 29, 2017)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> New album sounds really freaking good!!



I totally missed this....
Just checked out a few clips of the new album on YouTube, and I like what I heard. May have to get this album


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 1, 2017)

I purchased the new album a few days ago on iTunes, had a few listens to it so far.
Here are my thoughts....
What I like about the new album:
very tight, nice production, I dig the drumsounds and guitar tones a lot.
Songs are cool as well, a lot of tight rhythmic jugging on one chord (I guess that comes with the style), there are also some riffs with actual lines, to my taste there could be more of those.
I would not mind some more leads/guitar solos, it does not bother me that not every song has a guitar solo, but there's only very few solos on the album. I do like the leads that are on it, not as shreddy as Jason Richardson's leads on the previous albums, but that's cool with me. I actually appreciate some solo's that are not over-the-top shredding. 
About the lyrics of the album: I usually don't pay too much attention to lyrics, especially not in this genre as the vocal style makes it very hard for me to even hear the words, but I could not miss a certain 4-letter word that starts with an 'f' being used a bit excessively on this album. Probably half of the lyrics are the f-word. LOL. It gets old really quick IMO, to the point where I'm thinking 
Just my two cents.....


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 1, 2017)

^Yeah I dig the new album but definitely agree with some of the points you made.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 1, 2017)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> ^Yeah I dig the new album but definitely agree with some of the points you made.



I like the new album a lot, too. Maybe in my post above I should have mentioned at the start that I do dig this album


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 9, 2018)

what do you guys think of Chelsea Grin's new album 'Eternal Nightmare'?

I just received the CD in the mail a few days ago, and only had 2 listens, but so far I like it.
As with the previous album: I think there could be some more guitar lead work, the leads that are there are really nice, and I like the fact that they don't have too much shredding all over the place, but I'd like to hear some more leads/solo.

They have a new vocalist and apparently one guitarist left the band?
I saw some recent live clips where they only had one guitarist in the line-up, so they must be having some additional guitars from a backing.


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 10, 2018)

They went into the studio with josh travis/jeffdunne/wzrdfairy. Its up their with the new emmure album. Old danza is finally becoming the mainstream lol


----------

